# Einplatinencomputer gesucht aber welchen?



## Gamer090 (14. Februar 2016)

Hi zusammen

Ich will mir ein Einplatinencomputer zulegen aber da gibt es so viele und ich blicke in diesem Dschungel einfach nicht durch, es sollte folgendes können:



Flash Player unterstützen (will TV über Zattoo im Browser schauen)
Für Anfänger geeignet
Trotzdem ein paar Experimente mit bestimmten Sensoren zulassen, sonst wirds langweilig 
Mit einem Smartphoneladegerät kompatibel auch was Verbrauch angeht nicht nur der Anschluss
USB Anschlüsse für Maus,Tastatur und DVD Laufwerk, sowie USB Stick, also 4 Stück

Dazu noch ein paar Fragen:



Brauche ich bestimmte Codes die nicht mitgeliefert werden? Falls ja, was kosten sie?
Was kann ich mit dem gewählten Modell sonst noch so alles machen?

Ein Budget habe ich nicht weil ich nicht weiss welchen ich nehmen soll, aber hat jemand Vorschläge?


----------



## bschicht86 (14. Februar 2016)

Da würde sich der RasPi Modell 2 anbieten oder der BananaPi (hat SATA). 

Wenn das aber zuwenig Leistung ist, dann gehts wohl dann über AM1 weiter, hat aber keine Schnittstellen für Analog und Digital I/O.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (14. Februar 2016)

RasPi2

Einfach weil das Raspberry die größte Community hat.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Februar 2016)

Aber was für ein Netzteil muss ich beim Banana Pi verwenden wenn ich den SATA-Anschluss für das DVD Laufwerk verwende? Das Laufwerk hat momentan eine eigene Stromversorgung in einem externen Gehäuse also nicht über USB.

AM1 ist zwar auch eine Idee aber da kann ich wohl keine Experimente mit den verschiedenen Sensoren machen und mit Sensoren meine ich sowas. Gibt aber schon mehr als nur die oder?




Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> RasPi2
> 
> Einfach weil das Raspberry die größte Community hat.




Gut ist ein gutes Argument, würdest du auch das Modell 2 empfehlen?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (14. Februar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gut ist ein gutes Argument, würdest du auch das Modell 2 empfehlen?



Ja, weil das erste Modell kaum günstiger, aber 4-6 langsamer ist. 1x700Mhz vs. 4x900Mhz und 512MB RAM vs. 1GB. Auf den Verbrauch unter Last wirkt sich das kaum aus: 1,8 Watt vs. 2,2 Watt(Oder sogar weniger?).


----------



## DKK007 (14. Februar 2016)

Für die USB-Geräte, insbesondere das Laufwerk, würde ich zu einem HUB mit Stromversorgung raten.


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Februar 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Für die USB-Geräte, insbesondere das Laufwerk, würde ich zu einem HUB mit Stromversorgung raten.



Das DVD Laufwerk hat aber schon eine eigene Stromversorgung, schafft ein Smartphoneladegerät wirklich nicht die Tastatur und eine Maus mit Saft zu versorgen??

EDIT: Wie viele Sensoren können gleichzeitig angeschlossen und angesteuert werden??


----------



## DKK007 (14. Februar 2016)

Schafft es schon, aber vielleicht soll ja mal ne 2,5" Platte dran. 

Und nen Hub mit Netzteil kostet nicht wirklich mehr als einer ohne, brauchen tust du für 4 Geräte eh einen.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (14. Februar 2016)

Also mein RasPi2 schafft Maus, Tastatur, WLAN und Bluetooth Stick ohne Probleme


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Februar 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Schafft es schon, aber vielleicht soll ja mal ne 2,5" Platte dran.
> 
> Und nen Hub mit Netzteil kostet nicht wirklich mehr als einer ohne, brauchen tust du für 4 Geräte eh einen.



Es hat 4 USB Anschlüsse weshalb brauche ich einen Hub ?


----------



## Abductee (14. Februar 2016)

Funktioniert Flash eigentlich vernünftig unter dem Pi?

@Gamer
Für die zusätzliche Spannungsversorgung.


----------



## Netter_Support (15. Februar 2016)

Ich denke es is total egal welcher einplatinen Computer du benutzen willst. 
Wenn du überhaupt keine Ideen hast, was man damit macht, bzw machen kann und erst nachfragen musst "Was kann man alles damit machen?" dann reicht für dich auch ein einfacher Android TV Stick für Zattoo. 
Google gibt doch weit über 10.000sende Beispiele was möglich ist, was möglich wäre, und mit ein bisschen Phantasie möglich ist. 

Ich kauf doch keinen Kaffeevollautomaten um Filterkaffee zu genießen aber von den anderen Funktionen null Ahnung, ob ich Sie überhaupt brauche.
Aber normales Phänomen, warum laufen so viele Personen mit HighEnd Smartphones durch die Welt, können aber nur Whatsapp, Facebook, und ihre Standard Apps aus dem Store laden. 
"Wo ums Himmelswillen stelle ich WLAN an?, Scheiß Teil"


----------



## DKK007 (15. Februar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Es hat 4 USB Anschlüsse weshalb brauche ich einen Hub ?



Ok. Ich war von 2 ausgegangen.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Februar 2016)

Netter_Support schrieb:


> Ich denke es is total egal welcher einplatinen Computer du benutzen willst.
> Wenn du überhaupt keine Ideen hast, was man damit macht, bzw machen kann und erst nachfragen musst "Was kann man alles damit machen?" dann reicht für dich auch ein einfacher Android TV Stick für Zattoo.
> Google gibt doch weit über 10.000sende Beispiele was möglich ist, was möglich wäre, und mit ein bisschen Phantasie möglich ist.
> 
> ...


Ganz ruhig 
Das ich mit den Sensoren verschiedenes machen ist mir klar aber das hatte ich schon erwähnt, suf Youtube findet man immer wieder die selben 5 Projekte.
Deshalb fragte ich was ich damit noch so alles kann und 4 USB Anschlüsse hat nicht jedes Modell, trotzdem bleiben noch genug übrig und da kann ich mich nicht entscheiden.
Nicht nur Raspberry hat sowas sondern es gibt auch solche von Intel und hätte sein können das die meine Anforderungen besser erfüllen.
Zattoo ist nur Anwendungsgebiet, mit dem Android Stick kann ich die Sensoren nicht benutzen und mit denen werde ich sicher meinen Spas haben.


----------



## Netter_Support (15. Februar 2016)

Ich bin ruhig, ich sage dir noch offen und ehrlich meine Meinung.  Und versuche Dir nicht meine Meinung unterzuschieben oder dich davon zu überzeugen. Du sollst schon selber wissen was du brauchst, und dir nicht  irgendwas einreden zu lassen.

Auch wenn es vermutlich nur über Spitz gesagt wurde, aber wenn du nur fünf Projekte findest, oh backe.. 
Es gibt tausende. Zehntausende, vielleicht sogar hunderttausende. Genug auf jedenfall um sich selbst Gedanken zu machen, was Ich damit anfangen könnte.

Wie sollen wir wissen was deinen Anforderungen besser erfüllt, wenn du nicht einmal selber weißt was du durchführen willst? Wenn du doch schon arbeiten mit Sensoren im Kopf hast, weiß du doch auf was du achten musst. Und für künftige Projekte können wir dir nicht in den Kopf gucken und noch Wünsche und Bedürfnisse lesen. 

Bis jetzt ist das für mich: Bisschen mit Sensoren arbeiten, Zattoo im Browser gucken, und vier USB Ports. Mehr brauchst du nicht. Und da ist es total egal welchen Einplatinencomputer du benutzt.
Dann kannst du immer noch künftige Projekte (Wenn du sie denn mal findest *höhö*) darauf aufbauen. 

Aber Stand jetzt ist es einfach nicht nötig da speziell auf Hardware zu achten, da du selbst noch keine großen Vorstellungen hast.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Februar 2016)

Da ich so ein Einplatinencomputer noch nie benutzt habe wollte ich zuerst nachfragen, ich weiss nicht mal ob jeder Browser den auf solchen Computern gibt Flash abspielen kann.


----------



## Netter_Support (15. Februar 2016)

Netter_Support schrieb:


> Bis jetzt ist das für mich: Bisschen mit Sensoren arbeiten, Zattoo im Browser gucken, und vier USB Ports. Mehr brauchst du nicht. Und da ist es total egal welchen Einplatinencomputer du benutzt.
> *Dann kannst du immer noch künftige Projekte (Wenn du sie denn mal findest *höhö*) darauf aufbauen. *


Während du geschrieben hast, habe ich meinen Beitrag nochmal ediert in dem letzten Absatz.. 

Das mit Flash ist ne gute Frage. Da bin ich nicht tief genug im Thema. 
In der Zeit von HTML5 überhaupt noch nötig? (Werf ich einfach mal rein)


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2016)

Netter_Support schrieb:


> In der Zeit von HTML5 überhaupt noch nötig? (Werf ich einfach mal rein)



Leider ja.
Die großen Streamer kommt zwar immer wieder mal eine News das HTML5 Flash endlich ablösen soll, bisher ist aber nur wenig passiert.
Noch schlimmer finde ich Silverlight, das hält sich auch wie die Pest.

Netflix funktioniert mittlerweile via HTML5 nur unter Chrome.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Februar 2016)

Netter_Support schrieb:


> Während du geschrieben hast, habe ich meinen Beitrag nochmal ediert in dem letzten Absatz..
> 
> Das mit Flash ist ne gute Frage. Da bin ich nicht tief genug im Thema.
> In der Zeit von HTML5 überhaupt noch nötig? (Werf ich einfach mal rein)



Ja Flash ist nötig, hier mal etwas aus den FAQ:



> *Warum benötige ich Adobe Flash Player?*
> 
> Adaptives Live Streaming ohne Flash Player/Silverlight in  unseren Browser-basierten Anwendungen ist bei uns intern schon in  verschiedenen Testumgebungen im Einsatz.
> Wann wir mit dieser Plugin-freien Technologie in den  Live-Betrieb gehen können, lässt sich derzeit jedoch leider noch nicht  sagen, zum einen wegen Qualitätsunterschieden und z.Z. deutlich längeren  Umschaltzeiten, aber auch auch wegen Lizenzbedingungen unserer  Sender-Partner.



EDIT: Habe mich im Netz Schlau gemacht und Flash wird anscheinend nicht unterstützt vom Pi.   Schade, weil so überlege ich mir den kauf nochmals wollte zwar etwas zum etwas experementieren haben und TV gucken in einem aber anscheinend geht es nicht.


----------



## Netter_Support (16. Februar 2016)

Das kann doch jetzt nicht dein ernst sein? Im Netz schlau gemacht? Kann nicht sein.

Wenn ich bei Google "Zattoo Raspberry" eingebe, dann bekomme ich tonnenweise Hinweise, Projekte, Anleitungen und Anregungen wie ich das ganze verwirklichen könnte. 

Ich fass mir nur noch an den Kopf...

Edit: Auch nochmal nebenbei im Netz geschaut. Flash für rPi ist möglich, ebenfalls genügend Ergebnisse mit Google.
Du willst doch experimentieren? Na dann los, 
Oder doch nicht so einfach wie erwartet? :o)


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Februar 2016)

Netter_Support schrieb:


> Das kann doch jetzt nicht dein ernst sein? Im Netz schlau gemacht? Kann nicht sein.
> 
> Wenn ich bei Google "Zattoo Raspberry" eingebe, dann bekomme ich tonnenweise Hinweise, Projekte, Anleitungen und Anregungen wie ich das ganze verwirklichen könnte.
> 
> ...



Das ist das verwirrende, manche sagen das es Flash nicht gibt für den Pi, andere sagen das es mit dem Flashklon Gnash gehen kann aber Zattoo hat die Unterstützung eingestellt des XBMC Addons. Aber ich werde nochmals schauen was ich so alles finde.


----------



## Netter_Support (16. Februar 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das ist das verwirrende, manche sagen das es Flash nicht gibt für den Pi, andere sagen das es mit dem Flashklon Gnash gehen kann aber Zattoo hat die Unterstützung eingestellt des XBMC Addons. Aber ich werde nochmals schauen was ich so alles finde.



Ich frage mich wie du durchs Internet kommst... Das ist doch nicht mehr haltbar. Und weiß nicht ob ich lachen, oder weinen soll.
Dein Artikel ist von 2014... Ich finde trotzdem ohne Probleme ein Zattoo Plugin für XBMC bzw Kodi. GitHub - nancpasc/ZattooBox: XBMC Addon to play Live TV and recorded programs from a Zattoo account. last Updated 16 Dezember 2015
Ich weiß nicht wie du die Suchmaschine benutzt. Aber einfach "Zattoo Raspberry" reicht wie gesagt aus, wie man sieht. Aber wenn es daran schon scheitert, dann ist ja absehbar, aber lassen wir das....

Experimentieren bedeutet nicht: >>>>KLICK MICH, ZATTOO AUF RASPBERRY PI - WORAUF ZU ACHTEN IST - STEP BY STEP, MIT BILDERN<<<<, sonst hieße es Copy & Paste.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Februar 2016)

Netter_Support schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wie du durchs Internet kommst... Das ist doch nicht mehr haltbar. Und weiß nicht ob ich lachen, oder weinen soll.
> Dein Artikel ist von 2014... Ich finde trotzdem ohne Probleme ein Zattoo Plugin für XBMC bzw Kodi. GitHub - nancpasc/ZattooBox: XBMC Addon to play Live TV and recorded programs from a Zattoo account. last Updated 16 Dezember 2015
> Ich weiß nicht wie du die Suchmaschine benutzt. Aber einfach "Zattoo Raspberry" reicht wie gesagt aus, wie man sieht. Aber wenn es daran schon scheitert, dann ist ja absehbar, aber lassen wir das....
> 
> Experimentieren bedeutet nicht: >>>>KLICK MICH, ZATTOO AUF RASPBERRY PI - WORAUF ZU ACHTEN IST - STEP BY STEP, MIT BILDERN<<<<, sonst hieße es Copy & Paste.



Kann vielleicht daran liegen das ich Yahoo und nicht Google benutze  die Suchergebnisse sind da nicht immer die selben aber hast du den Link angeschaut den ich von Zattoo im vorherigen Beitrag verlinkt habe? Ich probiere mal aus was du mir verlinkt hast wenn der Pi da ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Februar 2016)

Pi Heute angekommen und musste zuerst einiges ausprobieren aber Zattoo geht jetzt meistens, manche Aufnahmen wil er nicht immer sofort starten und ich weiss noch nicht wie ich Videos bei Zattoo im XBMC löschen soll.
Die Liste mit den Aufnahmen kann ich sehen aber auch wenn ich Rechtsklick mache auf eine Aufnahme dann steht niergends löschen. 
Muss mich da noch auf die Suche machen aber wird schon irgendwie gehen und Crunchyroll geht da nur mit Premium-Abo das ich noch nicht habe. 

Wieso kann nicht jeder PC so leise sein??  

Jedenfalls Vielen Dank allen für eure Hilfe.


----------

